# Nickols Manor 2015 - The Graveyard



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Still working like a mad man on the haunt, but we are about 85% complete and racing to get everything done in time. Sleep is for the weak! Unfortunately, clear thinking is for the well rested.

Lighting (and lightning) plus sound (and thunder) go up tonight. We are adding projected effects to the yard this year, so please El Nino stay in this weekend with La Nina and watch Netflix. Please!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

WOW! That looks amazingly real! Nice job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What JD said - really beautiful! The texture and coloring on the stone looks authentic.

(P.S. Say hi to Dixie from Spooky1 and me)


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks guys! Roxy, I'll pass the word on to Dixie. Everyone getting excited? I know I am!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent job, I would leave it up all year


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Most excellent! Love the crypt


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome Jaybo!


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Damn impressive.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Jaybo that looks so amazing. The painting techniques on the stones look so authentic. You and Dixie have done an outstanding job, I wish I could trick or treat at your house!


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

Everything looks so good! I love it!


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

That was a nice set up. And the skeleton looks so real and creepy..


----------



## hippieman556 (Oct 26, 2008)

That's a great setup


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

That's a great setup ... very authentic.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow that is absolutely stunning! Your crypt and Skelli sarcophagus look like they could be photos taken at some creepy cemetery. Beautiful! Tell Dixie I say hello!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

I like the mausoleum built into the cemetery walls. Looks great!


----------



## Beadchaser (Nov 2, 2015)

Wow. Nice. I would love to do something like that, but there's this storage issue... ;P


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks amazing. I would love to do a New Orleans style cemetery. I made 2 small columns this year, and by happy accident, the paint went perfect with the house. Makes me want to expand on that.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Fantastic!!! Love it!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks so real! Nice work!


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Kreepy and Kool with a capital K.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks like the real deal fantastic job.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow! Nice, great texture effects! Are you sure you didn't just sneak into a real cemetery to take those pics?


----------



## HauntedAddictions (Jul 25, 2014)

whoa, would love to stroll through that graveyard


----------

